# semi auto tactical??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all.
wanting to get or build a pistol grip semi auto 12gauge. I found a Charles daily that has a cut down barrel and a pistol grip installed already.
I'm curious.....do most lower end guns in semi auto form like the Charles daily...Stevens...savage...ect. offer pistol grips that replace the normal buttstock? 
I got a few good leads on some semi autos but don't wanna commit till i know I can get the grips. Tnx...Rr


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Your best bet may be to contact the manufacturer or retailer and/or do a google search for them. Or it may be best to stick with the big 2, Remington and Mossberg. I know that Charles Daily sells tactical shotguns w/ pistol grip buttstocks, not sure about the others you mentioned.

http://charlesdaly-us.3dcartstores.com/HOME-DEFENSE-TACTICAL-9830-Pump-Semi-Auto-Shotguns_p_30.html


----------

